# My Friends Suck--Share your stories



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

*My Friends Suck--Vent/Share your stories!*

A thread for people to share their "friend" stories so I don't feel as alone (lol...)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

She should have surprised you with something from Starbucks as a thank you for helping her.

I've had several guy "friends" who used me to get closer to my female friends. 

When I was younger, I had spoken to a friend about my feelings for a guy I knew. She urged me to confess my feelings to him so I'd "get rejected and get it over with".

One friend and I made countless plans to hang out. She'd always cancel.

I hadn't really talked much about my private life in the office, mainly because I'm ashamed of myself and there isn't much to share. I finally started to open up and became close with a colleague. I made plans to attend a nearby event with a coworker and a few of my friends. Everything went well or so I thought. Apparently my coworker went back to the office and told everyone I was dating my friend. I don't care that she thinks I'm into girls, but I had finally let someone in to my world outside of the office and trusted them. To have them gossip about me just sucks.

I can't really think of more specific stories now but there have been plenty. Prob more nasty comments about my looks, personality, etc. I'll add more as I think of them.


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

@TryingMara 
Friends are supposed to build you up, not make you feel like crap. Good friends WANT to spend time with you and respect you enough to keep their plans. A friend is supposed to make you look good to others!!! Your "friends" really did suck 

*steps off soapbox*

Let's try for better friends!...somehow... I'm still working on it 
I feel like I'd be a super good and considerate friend, but people keep treating me like dirt...Therapist says I teach people how to treat me....


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm of the opinion that it's better to cut off friends if they aren't bringing anything of value to your life. Or even worse, if they're taking advantage of you.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

When my friends suck, I stop being friends with them. Which has been...pretty much every time, except once. :/

For example there was the best friend I ever had (IRL), who moved away and we lost touch because her letters made it clear we didn't have anything in common anymore...years and years later she friends me on Facebook and asks if it's really me. Yep, it is. Asks how I'm doing. I tell her I'm not doing very well and really miss having a friend as good as her. She says I was a good friend to her during a dark period in her life...then tells me how great her life is going now, and pretty much ignores the hints in my message that I could really use her friendship now. She then tells me, "Sorry, I can't keep in touch, I'm too busy with work and family"...and I see her online every day, playing Facebook games.

:serious: Why did you even _friend_ me, then...

I unfriended her and every other so-called "friend" a while later and left my e-mail on Facebook, saying that anybody who REALLY wanted to get in touch could just e-mail me, because I was no longer accepting friend requests and was not coming back. Got a few more friend requests since then ( :roll ) but nobody ever took me up on my offer or even said, "Hello."

...

I could share _a LOT_ more stories (oh God, could I ever) but I tend to get ranty and depressed when I get into this. Maybe this could be the thread to get them all out of me. For now this lovely tale will do. :/


----------



## pearl10969 (May 13, 2017)

if i were you maybe i will stop being friends with her :/

and btw, i have a friend. well we're really close. i met her when i was in 8 grade. i always share my secret with her, and she promise she wouldn't tell my secret to everyone. but one day, she was angry with me because she was failed in chemistry test. and she blame everything to me. and in the morning, i heard that she tell all my secrets to all my classmates. and since that all my classmates always talk something bad about me


----------



## harletta (Nov 4, 2012)

I don't have any anymore, but my mom saw an old friend at a supermarket a few days ago, she said he looked terrible, but she never actually spoke to him. 

He wasn't that good a friend when I knew him, he often ditched me to be around other people (he was the only friend I had).


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

@tehuti88 well geez. Either your old friend is really bad at taking a hint or she just doesn't care :/ I hate facebook lol 

I think it's good to vent but then I feel bad afterwards and get paranoid that they'll see this 

@pearl10969 Are you still friends with them? :s I hope you told/will tell them what they did was not okay :/ Here's to making better friends!

@harletta Hehe well good that he looks terrible!


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Yeah, you definitely shouldn't be friends with people who treat you like a doormat and walk all over you.


----------

